# White Cloud Mountain Minnows?



## CosmoTheCutie (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi!! I've been recommended to research the White Cloud Mountain minnow ( to make it it easier I'll just refer to them as WCM if that's ok) and I have so I have some questions about them 
The obvious one~ are they compatible with bettas?
Could a school of them live in a 10 gal?
Is it true they can have almost any temperature? 
Are they hardy?
What's the minimum number of fish in a school?


If anyone could answer these questions that would be great!!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well bettas like 78-82 the most, wcmm like 69-72 i believe the most. I have a wcmm in with my shellies (had 5, than the shellies bred). They were doing great. They can withstand almost every temperature. But back to your questions;
They are behavior wise compatible. Temp wise, not ideal.
You could do 5-6 
Yes they can withstand almost everything 
Yes very hardy
Minimum school, 5-6
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The first thing to consider is that such hyper fish can be very stressful on a Betta. If you want WCM to maintain optimum health, Tankman12 is correct: You would need to lower the temperature quite a bit.

Have you looked into a nice school of Rasbora? Some are only .75", less frenetic and quite peaceful.

Kudos to you for doing your research; most only research after they get the wrong fish for their set-up and parameters.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

They arent very hyper active fish IME. Nothing like zebra danios. They were perfect for my shellies. They are like danio, they like cooler temps but will do fine in warmer. But i agree that some dwarf/micro fish would be a better option. If you REALLY want them than ya get them. If you are like "uh their okay" dont get them. Cuz there are much better options out there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CosmoTheCutie (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you both for your great info! I think for this tank I will hold off on them but they defiantly are on my future fish list!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You're welcome. Try this site. I love it. 
Freshwater Fish | Invertebrates by Msjinkzd

Maybe it's my age showing, but I believe it's more important to provide my fish with what they need rather than what I want. ;-)


----------



## CosmoTheCutie (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for the link! It looks like a great website! You're right I want to provide all my pets with what they need to thrive!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a virtual aquarium as my screen saver. You wouldn't believe the "no-no" combinations I allow myself to keep! :-D


----------



## CosmoTheCutie (Feb 8, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I have a virtual aquarium as my screen saver. You wouldn't believe the "no-no" combinations I allow myself to keep! :-D


:shock: REBEL!!!!!


----------

